# killer clips on snares?



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Does enyone use these? Know how to attach them? and What the benefits are? I bought some snares this year and they sent me a bag of killer clips but I cant find anything about them, and cant even order them from the place as they are not listed. So dont know anything about them...Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you talking about kill springs, try goggleing Senneker kill springs. Pictures always help.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

here is a picture.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am guessing you screw them into trees to anchor the snare but I have never seen killer clips before. I would try asking on this site. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... um_summary


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah those are bodygrip stablizers for logs and such. The bottom prongs dig into the wood, screw goes in the middle and the jaws pinch against the top.

xdeano


----------

